# How many people here have had a horse?



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have owned 2 horses. 1 died when she was 36 & my other horse I gave to a friend that really wanted him & so was happy to find him a good home in his late teenage years. I haven't owned a horse in years but I still have their Saddles & Bridles, halters. I always think one day but I know I most likely won't ever own another due to back issues but I can't get rid of my saddles.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I finally gave away my pony saddle last year! I kept ponies for several years when I worked on an agricultural campus in the South Pacific - a long held dream come true, but it also taught me that horses are hard work unless you are fortunate enough to have a paddock close by the house. I now daydream about miniatures, or a pair of Welsh Mountains to drive ...


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I have had horses most of my life and I even worked on a guest ranch for four summers in college. Currently I have been "in between" horses for 6 years since I have decided to focus on the show dogs.

My last two horses were American Saddlebreds. The last one was a sport horse that was very successful in our area as a dressage horse. I will have horses again in the future but the only breed for me is the ASB!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I have loved horses since I could say the word as a child you could not see the walls in my room thru the posters and I knew every name of every horse on those posters lol. When I was in high school I worked at a rental stable for free just so I could ride sun up to sun down on the weekends but I loved every minute of it. When we moved from California to Missouri we bought a 20 acre farm and we raised Spotted Saddle Horses for many years,it killed me when we had to sell the farm and move in to town but it was out of necessity because are son was not doing well in scholl and need extra help and the little po dunk town we lived in would not provide him the help that he needed so we were forced to make the decision to move.

I have not had horses in 12 years now and my son graduates this year I would love some day to have a small piece of property again and have a horse or 2 again we'll see. How ever Poodles have always been in my life my grandmother raised miniatures I have a picture of me in the crib with one of her girls I was maybe 6 month or so,seem they are in my blood. Growing up I had toys because my parents were not big dog people and now my standards I have told my HD on many occasions I will die with one they seem to be the one constant in my life and I will never be with out one.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I was talking to a good customer about my desire to own a horse. After discussing breeds and what I want to DO with my horse she said "OH, SO YOU ARE REALLY LOOKING FOR A BIG PET!"

She hit the nail on the head. She told me that horses are so designed for a type of work, just like Collies herd and Terriers hunt vermin....horses arent happy unless they have a purpose, even if their purpose is pleasure riding. So I KNOW I dont have time to devote to a horse. If I could do it the RIGHT way, I would but I'm too fearful of falling and fracturing a bone.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, i dont own a horse, and never had. I did however work at a therapeudic riding facility for a long time. We had anywhere from 30-42 horses. I Loved it! I took care of the horses, fed them, hayed them, got them ready for class, etc. I knew and loved every horse very well. They all trusted me. I knew everyones blanket side, halter, girth size, which student rode them, what type of student could ride them, what grains and how much each ate, who they could walk with, etc. I adored every single minute of it! They all felt a part like My horses. It killed me to leave them.


----------



## Standard (Aug 25, 2010)

I've never had the opportunity to own a horse, but I took riding lessons for years and have leased two when I had the time and money. As soon as I get out of school and settled a horse will hopefully be on the horizon!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Interesting. Just about everyone who has posted _had_ a horse or used to ride at one time, but now has poodle(s) instead.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Taxtell probably hasn't posted on this thread because she's busy riding her horse. :ridinghorse:


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I have had horses for a long time from a Shire to Minis.. right now i have 2 Minis and am waiting for a new foal any time now... i am getting sooo excited


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> So I KNOW I dont have time to devote to a horse. If I could do it the RIGHT way, I would but I'm too fearful of falling and fracturing a bone.


This is why I have Minis now.. did get thrown about a year ago and found I dont bounce so well as I did when I was younger  I decided to quit before doing permanent damage


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Growing up I loved horses too, my parents paid for riding lessons for a year or two and when we finally moved to some acerage got me a mongrel horse that was supposedly part appaloosa part QH, more like part appy part mule. I still have him but since getting married and moving away he has had to stay at my parents. He is also getting up there in years and has foundered a few times(we had to pen him up every spring to keep him off the grass but he figured out how to open the gate several times) and is no longer sound. One day I wouldn't mind having a very calm/reliable horse to pleasure ride, but they are a very expensive animal to maintain and keep so that may be a dream 

Pudelmom, where in MO were you? I"ve been in MO my whole life.


----------



## charity (Jan 23, 2009)

Yep!!! Horse girl here too! I have a Perch mare named Bella and an off the track TB name Fierce Advocate (aka Tuff). I love, love , love my horses! I have been a horse girl my whole life.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

We raised and I showed Appaloosas. Halter, showmanship, Wester Pleasure and Trail - some pole riding. _(Hey ladies! That is VERY different from pole dancing!)_

Loved them.

When I moved to NOLA of course they didn't come. I was sad about that for a long time. Now you've made me realize the 5 poodles compensate for the 17 missing horses.

Not a bad trade. :aetsch:


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I have had 2 and sold one to buy my first dog


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

No poodle yet (but looks like it may be soon). I've had horses most of my life, but since moving to FL to care for aged parents, I am no longer riding. Still have what we believe is a Passo/App cross up north. He's about 30 years old; retired on pasture.

I scouted Pointers and ran Weimaraners in field trials with this horse and the Missouri Foxtrotter I mentioned elsewhere.

Now I just need a pal to share long walks, swimming and smooching ~~~


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I used to have a horse! His name was Max  He was technically a small horse/pony. I had him for at least 7 or 8 years but eventually had to sell him because I was so incredibly allergic to him. 

My mom has a horse, Roxy. She rides dressage and has a Warmblood. Her horse has been off and on lame for a year, has arthritis from and injury and had a possible bout of EPM last year. She has been on the hunt for a second horse so she can do more advanced dressage. She recently found the PERFECT horse out in Miami, but the vet check revealed a bone fragment or something that would have to be removed as well as some serious eye issue. I guess the horse's eye is fine now but there was evidence that he had major swelling and could go blind if it ever occurs again. This horse costs more than my Lexus times two, so needless to say it is not worth it for a horse that could go blind.

Truly a bummer though, she cried tears of joy when she went to visit and ride the horse (before the vet check, obviously) and realized he was perfect.


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

Yep me too! had a retired park/pleasure Arab and grade quarter. Both were old when we got them finished their lives with us.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

My first horse was when I was about 5/6. and old nasty mare that the neighbors gave us when they moved..and the next one was a tri-colored shetland when i was 8. we lived in VERY rural S Dakota and I rode the pony to school. a couple of years not having a horse after we moved to town, but basically have owned horses and mules until 2005. Sold the last pony and gave any a couple other when we moved to NC. I miss the sweet nickering, and the horsey smells, but don't miss the hauling hay and poop
;-). 

One day I will get new driving pony, I kept the buckboard.

PS..I got my first poodle when I was 13


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i have horses 2 t the moment. 
i ride dressge now but used to do jumpers s a teen and before that barrels and western pleasure (WAY WAY back when ) 

Texas i got as a weanlng in holland and imported. 








He ws lame for two years and is sound now- hope to try him back in work ths year

Inco got to replace Tex but then with divorce hasnt done much. this is him this past spring


----------



## furmom (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a horse, we ride Dressage. His name is Callaway and he is almost 12 years old. He is my first horse and I have owned him for 5 years. I always wanted a horse and just before I turned 50 I started Dressage lessons and soon purchased Callaway. Poodles and horses are my passion.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

apriljean80 said:


> Pudelmom, where in MO were you? I"ve been in MO my whole life.


Our farm was just south of Buffalo and then we lived in Springfield when we sold the farm. I do miss MO. just not the snow!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I have one horse right now. We used to have two, but my appaloosa gelding suffered a freak pasture accident that severed a tendon in his back pastern (right above his hoof). He was at the vet's clinic for a week, during which time he lost his entire hoof. The vets had a plan that he would come back to the barn and live in an indoor stall for 7-8 months (which he would've HATED, as he was a 100% pasture horse) and then in an outdoor stall for several more until his hoof grew back. I had made arrangements with the barn owner for use of the stalls. He was supposed to come home on a Monday, but on the Sunday before he was to come home, I got a call from the vet and Tally had passed away overnight. It was a shock!! 

Shortly before we lost Tally, my daughter and I rescued a Suffolk who was being sent to auction - he was terrified of people and still a stud, so his value was pretty questionable and he more than likely would've ended up going to slaughter. We had Xe (short for Xenophon) for 4 years and I recently sold him to our barn manager and his wife - she wants to use him as a therapy horse (he's come a long way from the terrified, spooky boy he used to be!)

So now we just have Indy - who was also our FIRST horse! We bought him when he was a green 2 year old and now he's coming 12. He's a sweet, gentle soul!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> He's a sweet, gentle soul!!


horses are really pretty...but isn't anyone afraid they'll stomp on you? o.o They petrify me in person v.v;


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

wah my pics ddnt work


----------



## apriljean80 (Aug 23, 2010)

Pudelmom, I went to college in Bolivar and got my very first speeding ticket near Buffalo  ! I currently live near Springfield (south and east a bit) I actually would love to go to Florida to visit, but I am an Ozarks girl at heart!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I have had quarter horses as a teenager and showed a tiny bit in western pleasure. My big thing though was showing COWS!! Yep, my dad had a registered angus farm and I would show his best heifers every year. We did quite well. It is similar to dog showing but you don't run them, only walk. They are actually easier than showing dogs. I miss doing that and had never been exposed to dog shows until we moved to Hawaii and had no room for big animals. Then, somehow I got into the dog showing. Horses are cool but I have to say cows are my favorite. They have really easy going personalities and most don't get spooked as easy as some horses. I never got bucked off my cows  Stepped on, yes. Pulled around the pasture while halterbreaking, yes. Kicked, yes but never bucked off


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Some of my first memories are of wanting a horse. I was a one track mind growing up- horses, horses, horses. I think my parents were baffled by the whole obsession. We lived in the city and didn't have much extra money, but my parents did give me private lessons my whole childhood.

When I was sixteen I had saved enough to buy my first Quarter Horse. My boyfriend and I cleaned out, and fixed up a neighbors abandoned barn. Over the years I have ridden and driven, owned and Leased. For years my husband and I would look for our farm on weekends, but I guess it was not to be. 

The horse in my mind would be a Blood Bay Overo Paint horse, with lots of chrome. I do have acerage in Florida, so the hope is that in later years I will get another horse.

I am between poodles- but I hope to remedy that in the Spring.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

sutton i was the same- two years old and horse horse horse horse horse . My parents are like WTF. Neither liked horses to qoute my dad "they got us to school and back and that's all they are good for" 

Now of course if i don't own ahorse my parents go and buy one and tell me to ride it (yes i'm spoiled) dad likes to come to shows with me and mom even spent a few years helping as show secretary- though she's still petrified of the beasts.


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Funny where life leads us isn't it?


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

When I was a teenager, I had a Leopard Appaloosa and a mean old riding mare that was just barely green broke. I loved those horses. My parents said that I would get tired of the work involved in caring for the horses but I never did. I spent every spare moment feeding, cleaning stalls or just being with them. It was all that I wanted to do. 

I miss them terribly. We don't live on a farm, so my daughter attends summer horse camp. It's not the same but it will have to do  

I also had a toy poodle at the time and she was not fearful of them in the least.


----------



## Jewelsnq (Feb 19, 2010)

I also have a horse, a beautiful Irish Thoroughbred mare. She is 24 years old and I have had her since she was 4. We competed up to 3rd level dressage, but now we are happy to take lessons and practice at home. Our showing days are over as she is a bit stiff some days so we just take it easy on those days.

I rarely see other standard poodles around here. I do often see labradoodles at the dog park though. Everytime we go to the dog park there is someone that comments on how beautiful and well behaved my standard is. Honestly, every standard I know, or have owned is by nature easy to train, easy to socialize and fun to be around. I just don't understand why more people don't have them.

Jewelsnq


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I have had four horses throughout my life. My first was at the age of 12 as a birthday gift. He was an 18-month-old stud and never touched. He was more than I could handle so he was traded in for a broken down old horse that I rode for a few years until I graduated high school. 

I didn't have a horse again until I was in my 40's. I resecued an Arabian mare, 7-years-old, from a farm where the owner was disabled and was forced to sell off his stock. He had several Arabians and none were broken as they were his pets. She came to me 300 lbs. underweight and scared to death. It took a lot of work but she put on that 300 lbs. and I trained her for western pleasure riding. When my current husband and I married and decided to build a home, I had to sell her. 

After being settled in our new home for a few years, I inherited a rescued PMU appaloosa mare that had never done anything but pop out foals (poor thing). She was dominant but trainable and she became my next western pleasure horse. Her name was Princess.

When 9 horses were seized from a woman in our town after I turned her in to the HSUS for abuse, I got a small PMU rescue mare that we named Baby. Her foal went to another home. I broke her to ride as well so that my daughter could ride with me.

I was fortunate enough to have a Palomino gelding given to me because they thought he had foot problems. He did not. He was a beautiful boy and willing to learn. I broke him too and my husband rode him or my Appaloosa, Princess.

We always had dogs with us while riding. They weren't poodle because we had not discovered this fabulous breed yet. We took my Golden, Brandy, and Dianne's Doberman.

I had horses until 2009 when the economy forced the sale of all my horses. Even though I had hay in for them for that winter, my husband was laid off and the future was uncertain. I wanted them in good homes before the situation became desperate.

I miss my horse terribly; especially my Palomino! I am lucky enough that a woman a mile away has two standardbreds and has me ride with her every now and then.

My Appaloosa Quarter Horse, Princess









Princess feeling sassy!


















My Palomino Quarter Horse, Arizona










Arizona two months before I had to sell him....sniff










The gang out for a three hour trail ride. Taken next to our lake. My PMU rescues rescued from the rescuer (hoarder) Baby and Princess with my daughter, Carol and her friend, Annmarie; me with my Arizona; Dianne's daughter, Tamarra with her pony and holding Dianne's horse while she took the photo. The GRD is my Brandy and the Doberman is Dianne's girl.










Forgot to put this one in! LMBO The bear couldn't have cared less! Princess was snorting for all she was worth and ready to do battle.












Maybe someday before I am 70 (LOL), I will have a horse of my own again to go out with my spoos! Wouldn't that be wonderful?!


_


----------



## TempiChanges (Jan 25, 2011)

*Poodles and Ponies... Oh My!*

Ok, well... I only have two ponies...
My 'household' currently consists of:
* my retired Dutch warmblood, who is teaching my mother how to ride a Dressage horse 
*My sister's 24 yo retired Hannoverian schoolmaster (also teaching my mom how to ride the upper level stuff)
*My first horse, a 19 yo QH mare who's put up with me trying everything from barrels to dressage to driving
*My first training project, the above mare's first colt. A 7 yo QH gelding, graced with nice markings, but not much inate talent. He's currently schooling third level dressage
*The above gelding's sister. 4 yo QH mare, my sister's first training project
*My graduation pony, a 3 yo German Riding pony who is my future dressage partner
*My sister's show horse, 11 yo Dutch warmblood schooling Grand Prix dressage and headed for the Brentina cup with my sister
*My sister's graduation pony, a 4 yo German riding pony. Also destined for dressage. 

To me, riding dressage people (more so then regular horse people) are destined for Poodles. It takes a certain 'type' to want either. Dressage is the equine equivilant to college, and poodles are a lot smarter than your average bear, so to speak. My poodle (now poodles) have been my 'show dogs' over the years. Tempi has her chair that she stays in while I show the horses, then she keeps me company when I read my tests, or stroll the show grounds. 

If anyone's interested in pictures, I have plenty in my blog: Poodles&Ponies


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I've always had a horse ... current one is a 15 y.o. ID x TB mare, who's a dream. Best natured horse I've ever owned, really easy going. Previous owner evented her to prelim, but we just ride dressage, as I have too many creaky bits from years of moronically getting on anything offered (and often promptly getting bucked off again). 

It's an interesting point about dressage and poodles. I do often find myself completely lost in training my dog, similar to how training dressage feels. It's definitely a thinking sport, and poodles are for sure the thinking breed!


----------



## TempiChanges (Jan 25, 2011)

My sister and I joke that the biggest hurdle my future SO will have to overcome is holding the poodles while at a dressage show!


----------



## twiglet (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't have horses,well except for a miniature shetland but I do have five donkeys. My husband bought me my first donkey for my fortieth birthday,and I have collected them ever since. I drive two of them,but they all enjoy working with children and the children love the donkeys. Is there anyone else out there mad like me and have donkeys?. I just love the donkeys they are so laid back and extremely loving,very good pets.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

We had A Mini donkey and loved her . Her name was "Pearly Mae Peapod " and she was a doll Unfortunately while she was wonderful with us she tried to kill the goats and hated the Mini horses.. She eventually went to live with a Gelded Donkey boy and was much happier lOL!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I fell in love with horses when I went on my first trail ride at a rental stable in the Philippines when I was 8. My Dad was stationed in Seoul, Korea, and we were vacationing in Manila. After that, I wouldn't leave my parents alone until they let me start taking lessons at a farm near our house, once we moved back to the states (in Ft. Belvoir, VA).

I ended up training, showing, and teaching in the areas of hunters and combined training. I usually rode the greenies and taught the newbies (or my friends who didn't have a lot of money, but wanted to show in small shows - my specialty. I also got horses ready to sell - loved that part! I shoveled lots of poo in my day to be able to help pay the board bill on my horse, and to be able to ride whoever else's horse needed training/exercise.

I was also in the Pony Club, rising to the B level. I was encouraged to go for my A level, but decided not to. 

Once my Dad quit paying the bills, I sadly had to stop riding. :bawling: My husband and I are both teachers, so no more horses for me! Oh well, with 4 dogs now, my hands are full anyway.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Horse and Poodle People*

Ms Stella;

Fascinating thread. Does this mean that horse and poodle people love grooming? Perhaps horse and poodle people appreciate the beautiful in life?
HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Fun thread! Thanks for reviving it. 

I've had a fondness and connection to horses since I was old enough to know what a horse was, way before I knew about poodles  I got my first riding lessons as a birthday present for my 13th birthday, and the QH cutting bred mare I was taking lessons on was my Christmas present that year. Little did we know, she was pregnant when we bought her, and in March of the next year gave birth to a beautiful QH filly that I raised and trained myself. Those two girls were the foundation for the love and admiration I will always have for horses. 

In high school I owned an enormous QH gelding and an off-the-track appendix QH gelding, in addition to the little mare I raised, that I competed with (barrel racing, pole bending, Western games events). In addition I had a Welsh pony trail riding mare, an Arabian gelding for trail riding, and a retired barrel racer/broodmare who had me a couple more foals before we placed her into full retirement. Sold almost all of them after high school, but took the Appendix and the mare with me to college. I worked 30 hours a week while attending school full time the first two years to pay my board, but when I transferred schools and got into upper level classes, it was just too much and I had to part with those last two. I did find a job at a local dressage training farm when I transferred schools, and that gets me my equine fix every week to this day. It's my dream to find a job where I make enough money to own land and horses again. For now, the poodles are a good substitute. 

And as to the "loving grooming", this is a completely different topic, but I also showed beef cattle growing up. Don't know if anyone here was involved in that, but it's remarkably similar to dog shows and involves LOTS of hair. 3-4 times weekly bath/blow dry (yes, not kidding), constant coat care, conditioning, brushing and combing and growing coat for shows. Lots of spraying up, dying, and clipping involved day of show. I did this for 7 years, showing up to 4 calves at a time. My favorite part? Well, the grooming of course. I even competed in grooming competitions with the cattle at shows. Call me crazy! Here are a few fun photos. 

Nova saying hello to a big Oldenburg mare at the barn I help out at: 









Showing a beef heifer my senior year of high school:


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

As I was brushing Sandy last night it reminded me of the time it take to keep a horse looking show ready. I have a Morgan mare and a shetland (? she's a rescue from the meat man so not sure). We bought the pony for my mare and didn't know anything about her. Turned out that's she's really trained so the kids got a riding pony. My husband wanted me to get a mini but I pushed for just a bigger in hopes to have a pony for them. So I think he was a little suprised at her size when she got here:aetsch:. I didn't know I what I was missing until I got the pony I always wanted as a kid. 
They have been on vacation time because of my lack of time (so they are looking a bit rough around the edges with beards and whiskers) but soon pony is going to be worked more to get into shape and horse worked more to get me into shape (lol). Might hit a few shows this year but I'm not sure if I'm up to the daily grind of getting ready for a bigger show so might just stick with fun leading kids around :0). 

My two are in my front yard.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Sookster, I have never seen a cow that clean - I have always wanted to make one that fluffy and pretty!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Sookster, I have never seen a cow that clean - I have always wanted to make one that fluffy and pretty!


Whitening shampoo isn't just for poodles  Dirt isn't good for hair growth, so they never got the chance to get too dirty, but they are cows, hence the several times a week baths. You think it takes a long time to blow dry a poodle? Try a thousand pound steer! I actually use my old Sullivan's cattle dryer to blow dry my poodle. Works so much better than the dryers made for dogs. 

Here are a few more photos for your enjoyment. These pasture photos taken when the heifers were turned out upon arriving home from their very last show, finally getting to be cows and never having to be bathed or blow-dried again. (Anyone notice the shaved faces??? LOL)




























And my favorite show heifer of all time, sporting her hot pink halter, Cassie.


----------



## ridetilupuke (Dec 17, 2012)

Love this thread and reading everyones horsey roots! I didn't get a horse until I was in my early 20's. First was a belgium cross. Since then I have owned as many as 7 and as few as 1. I currently have a paint gelding, Arrow, who is 16 years old. I have had him since he was a 2 yr old. My other horse is a Perchron mare who is 20. Toots is the gal I let anyone ride as she is just like riding a sofa. Wide & comfy! I don't show but prefer to hit the trails and hills. I do have pics but I can't seem to figure out how to upload them from my phone.:ahhhhh:


----------



## MaxxMozart84 (Oct 27, 2012)

I've never owned a horse but my family is a Horse family! Hahaha an interesting thought indeed! 
I am also a hairstylist! Lol and I groom my poodles all the time for fun! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Horse and Poodle People*

Sookster;

Is your favorite show heifer a Black Angus?
HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

I have an Arab mare. My Mom and I got her when I was a junior in college from someone who was moving across the country and couldnt take all her horses. Princess was horribly green broke when we got her- she hadn't left the pasture in years! She was terrified of everything when we first started riding. Now (5 years later) she is wonderful though! 

We help manage a friend's farm in exchange for Princess living there. I'm particularly attached to the ancient pony mare (I think she's around 40, the vet and farrier won't even guess). Her name is Black and apparently she is gaited (she's too old to go that fast anymore!), but we have no idea what mix of breeds she is. She's very smart and I just adore her! There are also 2 donkeys (such sweet creatures), 2 QH geldings, 3 goats and tons of chickens and ducks! I love spending time at the farm! Princess is the only riding horse- the other 3 are retired.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> Sookster;
> 
> Is your favorite show heifer a Black Angus?
> HerdingStdPoodle


She was an Angus cross (Sim/Angus). They all were, actually. The black/white one was an Angus/Shorthorn cross, the other black ones are Sim/Angus and Limi/Angus. 

The black/white was my showmanship heifer senior year. I had her trained to basically do the equivalent of "self stack" in the ring. 

The horses and cattle were fun. I miss them a lot. Someday I will have poodles AND horses and cattle. Someday...


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh what fun to read!! I actually thought you were joking about the cattle!! I had no idea, WOW. Thanks for the photos...wonderful to see. I LOL at your comment on blow drying a 1000 lb steer! So did my husband who grew up on a farm 

I think horses and people can have a similar connection to dogs and people..its very intuitive and I also have thought that the grooming, which leads to a deep bond as well as the ability to get these animals (that could blow us off, bite us, basically do what THEY want not what we want them to) ... to do all that we ask them to is one of the connecting pieces of dog people and horse people. 

As we all know it doesnt require strength or corrosion to train dogs and horses..it takes trust, bonding, love and understanding of what makes them work. That is what is evident in poodles and horses  I have enjoyed reading all your stories about your horse experiences..and your cattle experiences  Thanks!!


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Have owned horses since I was toy poodle size and have been equine midwife for 30 years foal my first mare when I was 16 and have been foaling and riding/driving as long as I can remember poodles and horse can life get any better?


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I've been in love with horses all my life and have been asking for one since I could talk. I started riding lessons when I turned 8 and rode western and did barrels and pole bending and when I was around 12 I reluctantly started riding english...they said it would be good for my balance ect and I could switch back to a western saddle if I really didn't want to do it, but then I started jumping and fell in love with it and did it for the next 7 years and leased for the first time this fall. 

A huge rant about the lease...feel free to skip this paragraph.
I half leased two horses this fall and took jumping lessons from the owner. She pushed me way too hard, way too fast and raised the jump from 2' to 3' literally over night...I was not ready and told her I didn't feel I could do it but "her horse was 17.3 hh and needed to jump at least 3' or he will trot over it"...that was a lie because I was jumping 2' with him the past couple of lessons and he did not trot over them, we had some very good courses. I told her I have not jumped over 2' and I didn't feel ready for anything higher yet but she ignored me. I did pretty good that lesson, but the next was a disaster. The trainer had me cantering the horse faster than normal and was still pushing me to make him go, and he stopped infront of the jump (which he NEVER does...and I have been ahead and behind on jumps in previous lessons and he had always jumped them) and I was fine, I was a little off balance because of it but I collected myself quickly and then he decided he wanted to jump a 3' jump from a standing position...I flew forward, up onto his neck...my face nearly in his ears and was hanging on for dear life while he canters after the jump. He breaks to a trot and then to a walk and I eventually scoot my way back to my saddle. I'm all shaken up, bruised and in shock...I had not fallen in 9 years and the idea of falling off a 17.3 hh horse did not sound good. She told me to go around and do it again, so I did. We jumped the jump beautifully and we ended the lesson on a good note. The owners daughter needed the saddle I was using, so the owner said I could ride him bareback with my saddle pad...all the younger kids do it and hes fine. I hop on bareback and make it half way around the arena and he spooked. I flew straight up into the air, flat on the ground on my tailbone. I had the breath knocked out of me, and a shooting pain in my back and sides and I could not feel my legs for a couple seconds. I laid there trying to cry and call for them to come help me and nothing was coming out. I felt like everything was in slow motion and silent and all I saw was the horse running for dear life, and the owner and my boyfriend running over over to me...I laid there for a good 10 minutes before I even attempted to get up. I got up and was asked to clean up the horse and put him out in his paddock...are you kidding me? I can hardly even WALK. I had my bf do everything basically and he even had to drive me an hour home, but it felt like 5. I couldn't even sit and was in tears the entire way and just needed to lay down. I got home went straight to bed and didn't tell anyone about it for a couple days. I called the owner the next day to let her know I wasn't going to be able to ride for a while, but she made it clear I had to ride her horses twice a week since I am half leasing them and I should continue my lessons. She already had my money for the month and lessons so I figured she would be sympathetic and understand that I was not physically able to ride. I gave up and I told her I could try walking but thats about it. She continued to tell me how she horse is now terrified of that spot of the arena because I fell off and the fall scared him so bad...and she needs money for half of the farrier bill, vet bill and money for the lease next month. Where did all of this come from?! I think she knew I was going to stop leasing but couldn't afford to loose me, so was trying to get the money she could from me at that time. I sucked it up and gave her the money for the farrier and vet, but I told her I couldn't do next month and she went on about how I was screwing her, her family, horses and the barn over if I were to stop leasing...I couldn't even get up ON the horse...and once I did I couldn't get off. It took me 5 weeks before I was pain free and could walk normally again. I wasted so much time and money at that barn and I HATED it. I hated the atmosphere there and the people were not friendly. It honestly made me not want to ride...Thank heavens that is all over. 

Now that I am finished up with my lease, I just bought my first horse! He is an 11 year old registered Paint gelding, Top Of The Moon Flash, aka Apollo. He was started under saddle at his previous home, but was never taught any ground work. He mainly sat in pasture with his horse buddies and went on the very occasional trail ride. I've taught him how to lunge and have been lunging him almost daily to increase his endurance get some muscle on him. He is very underweight too, but he's packing on the pounds like nothing...He's a great guy, I already can't imagine life without him. 


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I also wanted to add to the cattle thing, lol. 3 of my sisters actually showed cattle (and sheep)! I remember going to the county fairs and watching. I was never able to do it when I got older because the farm where we kept the cattle (and our sheep) had moved so we had no where to keep them. I would have loved to do it though.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow Michelle I'm sorry you had such a hard time. I've done the same thing as far as doing something that I know I was not ready for (under pressure and boy was I ticked off when I went home and never took lessons there again).

I broke my tailbone with my first horse (a bolting spook that ended up with me in the fence) and I had to clean a stall afterwards *ouch*.. my hubby told me upfront before I got into horses that he didn't want to mess with them at all so that was me with my broken tailbone stall cleaning with him watching:argh: I did make him dump the poop though:aetsch: and I think that's the only time he has ever done it. The lesson that I learned that day? My husband was always reminding to put a helmet on and as I was already out to the ring and ready to get on I thought about what dh would say if he saw me (I was the only one at the boarding barn). So I stomped back in with my horse and got my helmet. I ended up ruining my helmet on the fence (the back of my head) so lesson learned. Never forget your brain bucket  and I haven't since. I'm much more carefull now that I'm a mom. 

You new boy is so cute and has a really kind eye.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

I have had horses for the last 40 yrs up until 3mons ago ---they were my hobby ,my love, my life ! hope to have another in while.....


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

There is nothing like the smells of a clean horse barn. Whenever I walk into one I still feel Im home. I havnt had horses in 12 yrs now. When my daughter was a competitive figure skater I didnt have the time to devote to my horse. I have owned 4 horses and competed in everything from showmanship to western to jumping and dressage. Loved jumping and dressage. From a special pinto rescue to a well bred warmblood. The last one was 17.3 hands and since Im barely 5ft he was a little big but I loved riding him. Whenever I watch a show, jumping, dressage and racing I have to be alone to enjoy it because my family laughs at me when the emotion makes me cry. They dont understand the deep love and connection we feel for the horse. Even this thread brings tears to my eyes. But alas I am getting older and Im sure I dont bounce like I used to either. I still have the barn, the paddock and the dressage arena so maybe someday......


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I owned, trained and showed Arabian horses back in the 70s. I've mucked more stalls and spent more time in the barn than I can tell you. I miss it sometimes but it is very time consuming and expensive to do it up right. I still love horses but now my time is spent with the poodles.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I owned horses all my childhood and up into my 30's. Finally decided it was more work than I wanted to do.


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

I had horses from the time I was 8 until I was 28. I ended up quitting because I just couldn't afford the board and training as well as travel fees and time to get to the trainers and shows - all out of state. And at least then, they were only 4-5 hrs away, driving. Since I've moved, it'd be more like 14-17 hrs.

I could still take lessons, but I've never had a love for riding just anything. I like my mounts to be spirited and a bit unpredictable (yes, even bratty). Not what you find in lesson horses. Generally, I liked the young stock and tried to stick with the 2-4 year-olds, though after so long without riding I'd probably get myself killed if I rode to my preferences now.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

steal, I was the same way. I always wanted a young horse that I could break myself. I only once brought a horse that was already broke and did not like it. I used the wrong bit once and lost all control of it. I never got on it's back again, sold it in a few weeks. If you break your own horse from a colt, you know it ! You know what it is going to do... most of the time. I liked the spirit of a young horse and I liked knowing what to expect.


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

I never got to _fully_ break one myself - the ASB culture usually has one person in the barn that breaks all the young horses. I'd have had to go through the pseudo-apprenticeship that ASB trainers do to get that chance. Or, own my own stable.

But, I was trusted enough to occasionally be asked to exercise other people's horses that had only had a saddle on their back once or twice. And, my own horses were rarely what you would call _broke_, if you get my drift. 

My all-time favorite was a three-gaited filly that we got as a green-broke two-year-old. I rode her some as a two-year-old and her under saddle training was left almost entirely in my hands as a three-year-old because my trainer didn't 'like' her, and frankly, she performed better for me. She was like riding a firecracker and needed a patient and very calm rider, which he wasn't. Honestly, I'm not usually as patient as she needed either, but there was just something about her. We really clicked. We sold her as a junior mare after showing very well together and I still regret it.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Very interesting question! Over my lifetime, I have had 4 poodles, counting my Callie, who is now 2 years old. And yes, I loved horses since I was 5 years old. When I was 14, I worked at a pony farm and gave pony rides, belonged to a horse club and 4H. When I was 16, I had earned enough to buy my own horse, a palomino mare who I had for 3 years until I went to college. When I was married, I had a Morgan/Quarterhorse and a Quarterhorse, and a pony and a burro and a poodle! Unfortunately, I have a bad back and can't ride any more. But I have my poodle!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

We raised Quarter Horses, in Pauls valley, Oklahoma. As for my favorite horse, was Yeager. Big Black Q.H. from the King ranch in Texas. He was 17 hands high. Then there was Ginger, brand 3up, 3down,out of a ranch in New Mexico. Got married, went to the Air Force, Dad Passed away, Mom sold the ranch, that was as ther say, that.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I had a large pony when I was a girl (I think he was 14H) and I don't remember the "mix" that he was, and when I got to my teens I had two quarter horses. First an older red gelding, and then my last horse I got when she was a 3 year old. She was all black. I rode her for about three years, and then one day she just kinda...went crazy? I don't really know what happened, but I was getting ready to brush and tack her and she just went ballistic. She was charging people, and she ran down the gelding and kicked him and stomped him until he died. 

She carried on like that for the rest of the week whenever she would see another living soul (goat, dog, human, cow, etc). 

I have not ridden since, and I remain a little afraid of horses to this day.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm so envious of those of you who had good and fulfilling horse experiences.

Like many young girls, I was smitten with horses since childhood. Finally, at long last, I was a grown up, married, comfortable financially, and could make my dreams come true and actually have one. I started out right, taking lessons both English and Western, learning to care for horses, buying and reading all the books as well as doing all the hands-on stuff at the barns that I could.

But then, things went terribly wrong. In the buying process, I made some mistakes, listened to my trainer too much, didn't listen to her enough, and, long story short, ended up with a horse who turned out to be one of the most expensive and heartbreaking lessons of my life. My chest still tightens up when I think of those days, so I won't go into detail (especially since most of the stories have been so nice!), but long story short again, I think for the number of times I actually got to ride the horse, each ride cost me about $500. Then the long, long process of trying to sell him when we're much more honest people than the ones who sold him to us. I felt like my childhood dreams had been taken out, roundly mocked by the universe, then thrown to the ground and stomped upon just for spite. 

But then, a lot of my dreams turn out like that, so, yeah.

Maybe MaryLynn and I can have a sympathy party for each other. :hug: We might have had bad experiences, but at least we still prove the point that poodle-type people also tend to like horses!

--Q


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Quossum said:


> But then, things went terribly wrong. In the buying process, I made some mistakes, listened to my trainer too much, didn't listen to her enough, and, long story short, ended up with a horse who turned out to be one of the most expensive and heartbreaking lessons of my life.
> --Q


Sorry you had a bad experience! Unfortunately, the horse world can be a lot like the dog world- there are lots of people who will take advantage! Just like there are pet stores that sell puppy mill puppies, there are bad horse dealers who will lie or drug their horses so they seem calm. I know a LOT of people who have been sold horses that were nothing like they thought they were getting! The lesson I take out of it is the same for both dogs and horses- rescue is the way to go!


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*I still have horses, tho they are getting pretty old....but Lola is my first Poodle....I have to say tho....after many years of GSD's, this Poodle is the only dog I've had who likes chasing them....She'll ignore them for a week, and then whamo....off she goes. She's not about herding them, or hurting them....it's all about playing....but one horse gets kinda freaked out and runs...and the chase is on. Of course Lola becomes deaf to me when she's on the run. I'm scared somebody is going to get hurt....her or one of the horses. *


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

I've thought this as well...and thought that there would be more well-behaved dogs if we treated them like horses..

I grew up with horses as well.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

I grew up with and rode horses for until 
I got. Osteoporosis I have owned 3 poodles over the years.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Quossum said:


> But then, things went terribly wrong. In the buying process, I made some mistakes, listened to my trainer too much, didn't listen to her enough, and, long story short, ended up with a horse who turned out to be one of the most expensive and heartbreaking lessons of my life. (--Q


I'm sorry :0( I went through the same thing with my first horse. I relied on a trainer to help me purchase a horse and at the time I knew hardly NOTHING (I didn't think so at the time). Turned out the trainer just wanted me to buy the mare for the bloodlines..wanted me to breed her to a stallion that she had a free breeding too and give the foal to her inexchange for finishing the training on the mare. When I said I'm not interested in that (after buying the horse) she said buy your own hay and left me on the weekend when everything was closed with no food for my new horse. I had to borrow food from other boarders. Horse turned out to have EPM (this is the one I broke the tailbone on) and after treatment was still rather fruity. Spent thousands trying to get her trained and was burnt by them after half a year with them the trainer finially said this horse will never be reliable (she flipped over twice ..and this was a good trainer). I ended up sending the horse to a rescue because I didn't want her to be bred for her bloodlines. So about $10000 and two yrs down the drain and I didn't even have a horse to ride. I can count on one hand how many times I got on her. Sucked very bad. :2in1: I loved that horse but I was too new to try to keep a horse like that.

Took me about 3yrs with tons a lessons and a different trainer before I found the next horse several states away that I was willing to try it again. I still have her 6yrs later :0).


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

Quossum said:


> I think for the number of times I actually got to ride the horse, each ride cost me about $500. Then the long, long process of trying to sell him when we're much more honest people than the ones who sold him to us.
> 
> ...
> 
> Maybe MaryLynn and I can have a sympathy party for each other. :hug:


I could easily join this party, except that I stayed in horses anyway - I just chose to leave out the negative side of horse ownership for this thread. Believe me, your experience is common. I posted in another thread about the low ethics of horse sellers/buyers/agents and it was definitely from personal experience.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Many moons ago I used to ride quarter horses. Loved it, and in my younger days trained a few horses. Loved growing up on a farm. Now that I am old and fat, my days of riding are over... But, as we were leaving the farm this weekend, I saw the most wonderful herd of mini ponies. There had to have been fifty of them. We stopped to take pictures from the road, and they came right up to the fence... I couldn't help it, I had to get out of the car and go pet one of them... Remington was simply appauled that I could pet another animal, and sniffed at me when I got back in the car... I plan on stopping there as we go to the house this weekend and asking if any are for sale... I have my eye on a little bay mare that was so sweet  

I do agree that a lot of poodle people are horse people... but have you ever noticed that poodle people as a whole (there are some that don't fit), are just great people all around? They seem to love and respect animals... I think it is that poodles are so smart, and their owners have to be pretty smart and amazing to be owned by a poodle


----------



## LynnO (Feb 2, 2013)

Feathersprings said:


> This is why I have Minis now.. did get thrown about a year ago and found I dont bounce so well as I did when I was younger  I decided to quit before doing permanent damage



Same here! The older you get, the harder you fall is a true statement - LOL! Grew up riding bareback as a kid, and then moved on to Hunter/Jumpers. Did some halter and WP showing as well. Wish now that I had done some barrels or reining. Loved competing, but trail riding is the best. No horse in my life for the past two years now. 

But I am hoping to add a new poodle to my life in the next few months! Interesting connection between poodles and horses


----------



## LynnO (Feb 2, 2013)

phrannie said:


> *I still have horses, tho they are getting pretty old....but Lola is my first Poodle....I have to say tho....after many years of GSD's, this Poodle is the only dog I've had who likes chasing them....She'll ignore them for a week, and then whamo....off she goes. She's not about herding them, or hurting them....it's all about playing....but one horse gets kinda freaked out and runs...and the chase is on. Of course Lola becomes deaf to me when she's on the run. I'm scared somebody is going to get hurt....her or one of the horses. *


I'e had a few horses that would "play" with dogs. Run with tail up and nose up, snorting. I would never had allowed that though if I didn't know my horse and my dog. My most recent gelding would tolerate anything from my labs and never bat an eye - he was such a bombproof boy. However, one of my other horses (a QH mare) was NOT safe around dogs. She would not hesitate to kick or strike them or run them down if she was loose. I had some dogs that would run loose from a few streets over (Beagle and a Boxer), and they would dig under my paddock fence. Not a good thing. I had to call Animal Control more than once to have them advise the dog owners that their dogs were in grave danger by coming in the vicinity of this horse. I would have felt horrible if something would have happened!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Poodle and Horse People*

I cannot imagine life without horses---the smell, the beauty, the friendship, the passion---and knowing that each day, you HAVE to get up and see your friends, because they are definitely waiting for you! They hang their heads over the fence, looking in the window, waiting for you to come outside for morning feeding and pasture grazing. 

Someday, I hope to have a 4th-level or Schoolmaster Dressage horse to take care of and teach me how to ride Dressage. But most of them are exceedingly expensive. Patience is a virtue. Just think of all the WKC Poodle folks who show, endure, wait. HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

I have 3 horse at the moment. But honestly, two of them were got to keep the first company!

In keeping with animals that need extra grooming- my guy is a Gypsy Horse, he was imported from England a couple years before I bought him. Traditionally Gypsy Horses pulled Romany carvans. We've done breed shows, dressage, eventing (baby stuff 'cause I'm a weenie!), and trails/camping. He's super comfy to ride, forward, and willing to try anything I ask him to. 

And actually he's really smart too. Sometimes too smart, like a poodle. And always in our business! If we're pouring concrete he's dragging the shovel out of the wheelbarrel and bringing it to us. A "helper" that one is.

Here's my boy Merely Maxtastic! (His tail is up in this photo- it touches the ground and is SO thick!)


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

I've been horseless since fall when i put my boy i talked about earlier on here down. (owned since he was 6 months off) 
i had a younger horse but he sold a year ago. With school i just couldn't justify keeping him- nor enough time to really move him up the levels (and really? he didn't wANt to move up the levels. He's now a fancy kids/armature horse 









Since september i've been lucky enough to ride a friends hunter. She's nowbecoming a dressage horse. Hoping to have her out at 2nd level this summer and hopefully she'll be ready for 3rd come fall (She has her changes) Sadly i think she'll be for sale after their daughter does her B level pony club In september. Pretty sure i can have her 4th/psg in the next year or so. The mare is so much fun- she's long and low and downhill with a massive wither and very little movement and she is one of the FUNNEst horses i have ever ridden. 

full time student single mom- no way i could afford her once she goes on the market. ME and the daughter maybe are conspiring together to try and keep her parents from wanting to sell her "really she'll be worth more $ next year i swear you should wait until then"  
Mare's had 10 rides all winter- pulled out of the field, (We died on friday) and rode her in a Breed Demo at the Equine Expo this weekend 









Lead change!









I teach dressage and have about 20 students going as well as am competition manager/secretary for the 3 dressage shows in our area. Maybe i can find some funds and hitch a trailer ride to a show this summer.


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

I was owned by two horses back when I worked at stables, and I ended up leasing both of them.
Ashley was registered as Furer Poeticus, and was a dressage champion before we met. We called him Ashley because his name was too big for him and he was so...foppish; like Ashley from "Gone with the Wind". I never once convinced him that barrels would be worth his time, but he really helped me become a good jumper. I couldnt even begin ti count the ways this horse saved my life and he will always have a huge place in my heart He is also the reason I became dog trainer; poor thing was mt guinea pig (but I taught him sone awesome tricks!) I worked with him all through high school and was saving my pennies to buy him, but then I lost my home and needed to put my money to finish school. His owner ended up taking me in for a bit, so I worked off a lease around the barn. He was my best friend and followed me everywhere (my first dog lol). I ended up having to move several hours away so I had to leave him. I drove up to visit him last May, and he came running to me like always....I still have the pictures of us cuddling. He died two weeks later; ironically, the day I was given Ashley the dog (his namesake).

Majestic was a tiny Arab mare that pretty much fell into my lap at my last barn job, mostly because I was the only person who could touch her. Her owner was trying to put people on her to trail ride, which was just horribly dangerous at the time, so I leased her to prevent this. Six months later she was a different horse and the lease terms were broken when the owner put a huge jerk of a man on her back because he wanted to say his first time riding was on an Arabian. Within an hour l, those past six months were gone. I need up quitting several weeks later, but she has a new home now and is doing great from what I've heard.

There are very few horses in the Keys and I miss being around them. If I ever have enough money l, I want a Gypsy Vanner.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I've been drawn to horses my whole life. I started riding at a very young age and got my best friend, a QH, at 7 years old. He passed away at 25, almost 10 years ago (I cannot believe it's been that long!) and I haven't really ridden since. I would love to get back in the saddle, and I really want to teach my daughter to ride. I miss having horses in my life so much. It's funny, even though I don't have a poodle yet, I am very drawn to them, much the way I am to horses. Every time I groom one, I'm reminded of a horse, and I think it must be because of how majestic they are and the way they carry themselves. They remind me of horses.


----------

